# Prop advice for 2014 Maverick Hpx17V/Yamaha F70.



## Floridaboy

currently running the stainless 3 blade K16 that came with it but I'm not getting over 5200rpm at WOT at 36mph lightly loaded. The boat has a power pole and removeable trolling motor. Does anyone else have this setup and what prop are you having success with? I've kind of narrowed it down to the powertech scd 15 3 blade, (only from phone research) but I'd like more input from other owners. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fatalbert43

Floridaboy said:


> currently running the stainless 3 blade K16 that came with it but I'm not getting over 5200rpm at WOT at 36mph lightly loaded. The boat has a power pole and removeable trolling motor. Does anyone else have this setup and what prop are you having success with? I've kind of narrowed it down to the powertech scd 15 3 blade, (only from phone research) but I'd like more input from other owners. Thanks in advance.


Try the maverick boat forum.

I just put a f70 on my dads 1997 bonefisher and ended up with the SCD3 15pitch. He's getting 36-37mph top end @6200rpm and good hole shot. Len from Prop Gods is a good resource; he helped out a lot with out repower.

For an hpxv I'd imagine you'd want to go to a 16 or 17 pitch scd3.


----------



## fatalbert43

fatalbert43 said:


> Try the maverick boat forum.
> 
> I just put a f70 on my dads 1997 bonefisher and ended up with the SCD3 15pitch. He's getting 36-37mph top end @6200rpm and good hole shot. Len from Prop Gods is a good resource; he helped out a lot with out repower.
> 
> For an hpxv I'd imagine you'd want to go to a 16 or 17 pitch scd3.


Also pay attention that the SCD3 is a smaller diameter prop and different blade design. This allows that f70 to spin up faster at low rpm.

From the sounds of it your definitely looking at a 16pitch or likely a 17 pitch.


----------



## Floridaboy

Talked to some different prop techs and some referred me to the SCD 15 which is a stern lifting prop that would probably work but I learned from the powertech engineer in Louisiana yesterday the HPX V likes a bow lifting prop. He recommended the NRS3 14 pitch for my setup so I'm going to go that route. The boats with little to no deadrise apparently benefit from the SCD line and boats with a v like the NRS...I'll post up the results in a couple weeks when I get the new prop. If any HPX 17 V2/F70 guys want some good detailed explanations as to how a particular prop affects different hull properties, call:
Marcus
318 688 1970 ext 241


----------



## fatalbert43

Floridaboy said:


> Talked to some different prop techs and some referred me to the SCD 15 which is a stern lifting prop that would probably work but I learned from the powertech engineer in Louisiana yesterday the HPX V likes a bow lifting prop. He recommended the NRS3 14 pitch for my setup so I'm going to go that route. The boats with little to no deadrise apparently benefit from the SCD line and boats with a v like the NRS...I'll post up the results in a couple weeks when I get the new prop. If any HPX 17 V2/F70 guys want some good detailed explanations as to how a particular prop affects different hull properties, call:
> Marcus
> 318 688 1970 ext 241


Ok, I just think your gonna be under propped at 14-15pitch.


----------



## fatalbert43

fatalbert43 said:


> Ok, I just think your gonna be under propped at 14-15pitch.


On the bonefisher I ran the original Yamaha stainless 17 pitch prop first. Got 33-34mph @5200rpm.

Went to SCD3, 15 pitch and got 36-37mph @6200 rpm.

2" pitch change produced a 1000rpm change. By the 1"=200rpm rule of thumb I should have only gotten 400rpm. But the SCD smaller diameter and blade profile accounts for the other 600rpm.

I can see someone describing the SCD3 as a stern lift prop, but in reality I noticed no difference in stern lift on the BF.

Don't go solely by the rules of thumb.


----------



## Floridaboy

The guy I talked to has rigged the HPX 17 V2 and has the numbers, not just theory. The NRS is a bigger lobed more aggressive prop so that's why I'm trying the 14 pitch. I wouldn't go 14 on the SCD. At this time I'm running the 16 pitch Yamaha prop and I'm at 5200 rpm WOT so that's not working. I have a friend with a HB Waterman/F70 SCD 16 and I may try his prop just for comparison. If the NRS gets me the 6200 rpm range I'll be happy if not I'll swap it.


----------



## fatalbert43

Floridaboy said:


> The guy I talked to has rigged the HPX 17 V2 and has the numbers, not just theory. The NRS is a bigger lobed more aggressive prop so that's why I'm trying the 14 pitch. I wouldn't go 14 on the SCD. At this time I'm running the 16 pitch Yamaha prop and I'm at 5200 rpm WOT so that's not working. I have a friend with a HB Waterman/F70 SCD 16 and I may try his prop just for comparison. If the NRS gets me the 6200 rpm range I'll be happy if not I'll swap it.


I'd try his prop first before laying out the cash.


----------



## Limp Shrimp

I think power tech will do demo props, to let you see what works best for your set-up... Marcus from PT is on the Maverick forum occasionally, I know they have some experience with the HPX/70 set up.. I've seen people post this question over their with little to no response..


----------



## MariettaMike

Floridaboy said:


> currently running the stainless 3 blade K16 that came with it but I'm not getting over 5200rpm at WOT at 36mph lightly loaded.


I wouldn't do anything until after hearing what Capt Willy Le had to say on the matter. He's been running an F70 for a few years now. Call, text, or even message him on Facebook.

(Your expectations may be unrealistic.)


----------



## Floridaboy

MariettaMike said:


> I wouldn't do anything until after hearing what Capt Willy Le had to say on the matter. He's been running an F70 for a few years now. Call, text, or even message him on Facebook.
> 
> (Your expectations may be unrealistic.)


I have a buddy who's friends with Le and he asked him the other day. Le said he's running the NRS3 15. I will try the 14 first and if it is too little pitch I'll go to the 15. Marcus swears the 14 is what I need....we will see


----------



## Floridaboy

finally got my prop situation taken care of. I talked to Marcus at Powertech and he explained the differences in the SCD and NRS props and how they affect different hulls. The way I understand it is the SCD is designed for zero deadrise transoms where you want stern lift. For the V transom like my 2014 Hpx V I need a bow lift prop such as the NRS. He convinced me to go to the NRS3 14 pitch with my F70 and I'm pleased. 

With the original 16 pitch prop with 3/4 tank fuel I got 35 mph @ 5200 rpm wot lightly loaded with myself at 200lbs.

with the NRS3 14 pitch I'm at 37mph 6200 rpm wot same load which is where I want to be at on the rpm's. My hole shot is improved and the motor is getting close enough to the 6300rpm for max efficiency. Wind chop today was crappy so I may have been able to get a little more speed but my main concern was rpm performance. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Ward Theriot

I just set up an Xpress H16DB (16' Hyperlift Hull) with a Yamaha 70 four stroke and it ran 39 mph with an SCD3 15P at 6400 RPM (no bow lift that was needed for the padded hull). I'm running 10" of set-back and a Bob's Hydraulic Jack Plate. With the set back so far back, I was able to Jack the motor up real high, but the prop would not respond to the adjustments.

I then put on the NRS3 17P. The prop would not turn up until the engine was lifted with the cavitation plate ~4" above the bottom of the boat (still pumping 20 psi water pressure). The engine was turning 6300 RPM @ 43 MPH. The issue here is that the engine is a tiller handle and with the engine so high, it pulls extremely hard to the right making it uncomfortable to drive.

I need to look into possibly a 15P or 16P to allow the engine to perform at 6300 at ~3" raised to mitigate the steering torque.

Anyway, I wanted to share my current setup with you.

Thanks


----------



## Ward Theriot

I purchased a Mercury Spitfire X7 4 blade 13" x 17P on my Xpress H16DB with the Yamaha F70 and so far has been my best prop. I ran 45 MPH (GPS) at 6400 RPM. As mentioned earlier, I'm running with a 10" setback including a Bob's Hydraulic Jack Plate. The Prop Shaft is ~3-1/2" below the bottom of the boat. I'm really pleased with the performance of this Mercury prop. Once again, this is a totally different hull design, but I hope my setup information may be helpful with yours. With the big lower units on these motor, I've gain more speed with vertical lift to reduce the lower unit drag in the water. I do run a water pressure gauge to make sure I have plenty of water pressure will raising the engine height.


----------



## Gordon Barbay

Ward Theriot said:


> I purchased a Mercury Spitfire X7 4 blade 13" x 17P on my Xpress H16DB with the Yamaha F70 and so far has been my best prop. I ran 45 MPH (GPS) at 6400 RPM. As mentioned earlier, I'm running with a 10" setback including a Bob's Hydraulic Jack Plate. The Prop Shaft is ~3-1/2" below the bottom of the boat. I'm really pleased with the performance of this Mercury prop. Once again, this is a totally different hull design, but I hope my setup information may be helpful with yours. With the big lower units on these motor, I've gain more speed with vertical lift to reduce the lower unit drag in the water. I do run a water pressure gauge to make sure I have plenty of water pressure will raising the engine height.


----------



## Gordon Barbay

Those are really good numbers Wade. How was your hole shot? I have a f70 on a 16 foot bateau with a hydraulic jack plate and am looking for a new prop.​


----------



## Ward Theriot

Gordon Barbay said:


> Those are really good numbers Wade. How was your hole shot? I have a f70 on a 16 foot bateau with a hydraulic jack plate and am looking for a new prop.​


The hole shot is no worse than the other props I have with the exception of the SCD, since it has very low rake making it easier to turn. If you don't need bow lift, it's a pretty good prop, just not as fast as the others I mentioned.


----------



## Gordon Barbay

Ward Theriot said:


> The hole shot is no worse than the other props I have with the exception of the SCD, since it has very low rake making it easier to turn. If you don't need bow lift, it's a pretty good prop, just not as fast as the others I mentioned.


----------



## Gordon Barbay

My boat is a flat so I probably won't get the mph with spitfire x7. I've narrowed it down between the spitfire and either a 15 or 17 pitch or a scd 16. Sorry if I didn't quite understand but you said the hole shot was better or worst with the scd? Thanks


----------



## Ward Theriot

You


Gordon Barbay said:


> My boat is a flat so I probably won't get the mph with spitfire x7. I've narrowed it down between the spitfire and either a 15 or 17 pitch or a scd 16. Sorry if I didn't quite understand but you said the hole shot was better or worst with the scd? Thanks
> [/QU
> Your best hole shot will be with the SCD, hands down. If you have some cup put into the prop, you can lift it further out of the water and not have any blow-out issues, especially in turns. This is important when needing to get up in shallow water or running thru shallow areas. I have the spitfire in a 17P and it will not turn the recommended RPM until I have it real high on the Jack Plate. If you plan to put cup in the SCD, you may want to get the 15P as the cup tends to add pitch back into the prop.


----------



## drew ellison

Floridaboy said:


> Talked to some different prop techs and some referred me to the SCD 15 which is a stern lifting prop that would probably work but I learned from the powertech engineer in Louisiana yesterday the HPX V likes a bow lifting prop. He recommended the NRS3 14 pitch for my setup so I'm going to go that route. The boats with little to no deadrise apparently benefit from the SCD line and boats with a v like the NRS...I'll post up the results in a couple weeks when I get the new prop. If any HPX 17 V2/F70 guys want some good detailed explanations as to how a particular prop affects different hull properties, call:
> Marcus
> 318 688 1970 ext 241


----------



## drew ellison

PT people loose your props and you don’t get credit


----------



## Boomerang

Floridaboy said:


> currently running the stainless 3 blade K16 that came with it but I'm not getting over 5200rpm at WOT at 36mph lightly loaded. The boat has a power pole and removeable trolling motor. Does anyone else have this setup and what prop are you having success with? I've kind of narrowed it down to the powertech scd 15 3 blade, (only from phone research) but I'd like more input from other owners. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Boomerang

Floridaboy said:


> currently running the stainless 3 blade K16 that came with it but I'm not getting over 5200rpm at WOT at 36mph lightly loaded. The boat has a power pole and removeable trolling motor. Does anyone else have this setup and what prop are you having success with? I've kind of narrowed it down to the powertech scd 15 3 blade, (only from phone research) but I'd like more input from other owners. Thanks in advance.


I HAVE THE EXACT SMAE BOAT, YEAR AND ENGINE.....I WENT WITH POWER TECH 3 BLADE 15.......LOVE IT, GRET HOLE SHOT AND TOP END 38- 40 LIGHT LOAD WITH ALOT OF TRIMMING. BUT THE PROP WORKS GREAT ON THAT SET UP. I AM CUREENTLY GETTING SURFACE RUST SPOTS HERE AND THERE ON IT SO I HAVE CALLED STEVE THERE TO SEE WHATS UP? I HAVE BEEN TOLD IT IS A LIL BIT CHEAPER PROP AND IT HAPPENS......GOOD LUCK GOOD GUYS AT COMPANY BY THE WAY BUT I DO NOT WANT TO HAVE TO KEEP BUFFING A PROP OUT OR USING HARSH CHEMICALS THAT COULD EAT THROUGH IT DOWN THE ROAD.........CALL THEM, GOOD ADVICE


----------

